# Yard Brush



## Chislenko (10 Jul 2022)

Push or Pull?


----------



## Gillstay (10 Jul 2022)

push


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Jul 2022)

Pull


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jul 2022)

Push. When pushing, the angle of the bristles gives a better abrasive action.


----------



## wafter (10 Jul 2022)

Depends on the particulars of the detritus you're herding, IMO.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 Jul 2022)

Pass.

Preferably to someone else.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Jul 2022)

For me pulling always seems collect more, however it does seem to be harder work.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jul 2022)

When pushing, you can use your body weight. Pulling is all down to arm muscle action and is much more knackering.


----------



## simon the viking (10 Jul 2022)

Got to be pull, pushing just moves it forward but spreads it .... pulling brings it into a pile neater.... So Mrs V tells me


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

It'd depend on what was being swept up and how it was being picked up/if it was being picked up.

Pulling the brush can have you walking over what the brush will soon be moving.


----------



## presta (11 Jul 2022)

It also depends what room you have for manoeuvre.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jul 2022)

What do the professionals who sweep road gutters and pavements do? BTW, I have no idea.


----------



## PK99 (11 Jul 2022)

Stiff bristled Yard Brush: Push

Soft-bristled floor brush: Mainly pull



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQhljDnjQbg&ab_channel=plumberparts


----------



## Bazzer (11 Jul 2022)

^^^WHS^^^
The bristles on a soft bristle brush bend too easily for them to be useful when pushed. Pulling, allows control over the weight applied to the bristles to prevent or minimise the bending.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

According to Roger Miller... 












Pushing it is, then..


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Jul 2022)

A while ago I was out riding and came across a broom head in the road, so I picked it up and brought it home, thinking I could buy a handle and fit it. A week later I went out and about 20 miles from where I found the head I found a handle! Result, I do like a good scavenge. 

To answer the question, push for stiff, pull for soft (or wide heads).


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Jul 2022)

Whilst we're on brushes - which hand at the top? I find it impossible to use my right at the top, but I am left handed.


----------

